# Source Technologies HVS 10 Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Source Technologies HVS 10 Discussion Thread*










*For the Full Review Click Here*​
*Conclusion*
Take a single 10" driver, match it with an amp that has average power and then place both in a fairly standard sized cabinet and what do you get? Nothing special, right? Wrong! At least in the case of the Source Technologies HVS 10 that would be wrong; what you ultimately end up with is something very special. There is nothing about it's appearance or configuration that suggest it should have this level of clarity, output and extension, yet somehow it delivers on all three. I was left in awe by what I heard most of the time. At this point I'm rarely surprised by anything I review, but the Source Technologies HVS 10 certainly caught me off guard.

*Please feel free to discuss below.*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very detailed review Jim... excellent job. :T

I think this sub might be a bit on the expensive side for the drop off in frequency response in the lower octave.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Good job and good read, Jim. I am surprised that you found a bandpass design so articulate for music, those are usually one note beat boxes. I guess this shows that musicality doesn't lie solely in the realm of sealed subs!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the informative review, Jim.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.



Sonnie said:


> I think this sub might be a bit on the expensive side for the drop off in frequency response in the lower octave.


It does seem to fall off rather precipitously, but relative to how powerful the mid-bass is it doesn't come across as deficient or lacking when used in a real world situation. Your fillings won't get rattled, but I did find a satisfying amount of extension.




tesseract said:


> Good job and good read, Jim. I am surprised that you found a bandpass design so articulate for music, those are usually one note beat boxes. I guess this shows that musicality doesn't lie solely in the realm of sealed subs!


Agreed; no one was more shocked by that then me. My exposure to bandpass has not been positive, until now that is. While I've grown somewhat comfortable with what my ears hear, vis-a-vis the measurements, I was still a bit surprised by the Spectrograph. There was only a little residual energy that lasted longer then 50ms, which is excellent. Even the frequencies that did reach 75ms or so had really low amplitude, so there was almost no energy left by then (the very light blue). Quick, clean, crisp. I like that...


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice review, Jim. Back in the early 1990's I owned twin B+W Acoustitune subwoofers, a pure bandpass design. They were also very tight and musical, with the same basic flaw that port noise intruded when pushed too far and the fact that the character of the bass changes. I remember both those effects, but I also never had a negative view of bandpass because I already experienced a good implementation of it. These subwoofers sound like they would do well if a pair of them were used as part to a full-range stereo rig.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dub King said:


> Nice review, Jim. Back in the early 1990's I owned twin B+W Acoustitune subwoofers, a pure bandpass design. They were also very tight and musical, with the same basic flaw that port noise intruded when pushed too far and the fact that the *character of the bass changes*. I remember both those effects, but I also never had a negative view of bandpass because I already experienced a good implementation of it. These subwoofers sound like they would do well if a pair of them were used as part to a full-range stereo rig.


Whew, so it's not just me. I wrote that part and then removed it probably 3 times because I couldn't decide if anyone would understand what I was referring to. I didn't want it to seem like I had lost my marbles, but I also felt compelled to mention it. That's a unique sensation to _feel_ a bass wave, but not necessarily _hear_ the bass associated to it. Might also explain why I had a bit of difficulty taking the measurements.

I've broached the topic of getting an HVS 12 with my contact at Source Technologies as a follow-up to this review. That has dual 4" ports and a 12" driver. I suspect that would eliminate port noise while digging quite a bit deeper. If that proves true I may considering adding it to my HT arsenal... :spend:


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's the Dub King content:

You can stream directly from www.dubkingdom.com, I've got a 25 song set posted there, but not necessarily all of it is 'deep bass' music. It's all very 'pristine' studio music so the better your speakers, the more you'll get out of it if you dig precise imaging and different soundscapes.

You can also find _all_ of my tracks on soundcloud.com, including some designed specifically to punish subwoofers. https://soundcloud.com/psychedelicious/

A few of the more brutal deep bass tracks, all of which are downloadable. Please exercise caution if you are new to playing extreme bass tracks, especially if your sub does not have a high-pass filter.

Dub Kingdom Come: https://soundcloud.com/psychedelicious/dub-kingdom-dub-dub-king
Dead Serious Dub: https://soundcloud.com/psychedelicious/dead-serious-dub-stark-mix
Haloweener Dub: https://soundcloud.com/psychedelicious/halloweener-scare-track
Throbberizer Dub: https://soundcloud.com/psychedelicious/throbberizer-dub
Bottom Dweller Dub: https://soundcloud.com/psychedelicious/bottom-dweller-dub
Funkenspelunkin' Dub: https://soundcloud.com/psychedelicious/funkenspelunkin-dub-a-very

On a different tip, this Mozart bit I sequenced recently caught fire. The Cellos have some heft, can take good advantage of a 'fast' subwoofer playing the upper bass range. Violin Concerto # 5, second movement - Conducted by Mark Henniger featuring the Dub King orchestra: https://soundcloud.com/psychedelici...5-2nd-movement-produced-sequenced-by-dub-king


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Mark;

I added a link to your songs in my review. Thank you for allowing me to use them.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Jim , has already told you in other place you always gave great reviews of less know sub's and you did it again :thumb: Thank you .


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> Thanks Jim , has already told you in other place you always gave great reviews of less know sub's and you did it again :thumb: Thank you .


You're very welcome. I'm glad you found the review useful.

I do try to spotlight some of the lesser known brands, because I think a lot of those companies don't get much (or any) exposure. I actually enjoy getting to work with some of the different designs and ideas they come up with. It makes it more interesting for me.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great review Jim. I too appreciate the fact we get to see lesser known products reviewed sometimes. Will this product be added to the Sub Zone?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

smurphy522 said:


> Will this product be added to the Sub Zone?


I'll be broaching the topic with my contact at Source, so it's indeed possible.


----------



## Pipeman (Nov 9, 2012)

theJman said:


> Whew, so it's not just me. I wrote that part and then removed it probably 3 times because I couldn't decide if anyone would understand what I was referring to. I didn't want it to seem like I had lost my marbles, but I also felt compelled to mention it. That's a unique sensation to _feel_ a bass wave, but not necessarily _hear_ the bass associated to it. Might also explain why I had a bit of difficulty taking the measurements.
> 
> I've broached the topic of getting an HVS 12 with my contact at Source Technologies as a follow-up to this review. That has dual 4" ports and a 12" driver. I suspect that would eliminate port noise while digging quite a bit deeper. If that proves true I may considering adding it to my HT arsenal... :spend:


Jim,

I own the Source HVS 10" and 12" and you will be amazed by the 12". I intend to buy another 10" then move the 12" to the rear of my room. May I suggest that you put one in the back of the room, I have never heard a sub that can blend like the Source does when placed behind you. So I will end up with a 10" HVS next to each of my 8211HD's ( wired direct , not as an LFE) and the 12" in the rear...........It will be unreal!!!!! Thanks for the review


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Pipeman said:


> I own the Source HVS 10" and 12" and you will be amazed by the 12". I intend to buy another 10" then move the 12" to the rear of my room. May I suggest that you put one in the back of the room, I have never heard a sub that can blend like the Source does when placed behind you. So I will end up with a 10" HVS next to each of my 8211HD's and the 12" in the rear...........It will be unreal!!!!! Thanks for the review


Unfortunately my HT is such that I wouldn't be able to put a subwoofer behind me. I haven't heard back from John yet about getting an HVS 12 to review, but after hearing the 10" I hope we'll be able to work out something. A few Hz deeper, and no port noise, would make me a very happy man...


----------



## Pipeman (Nov 9, 2012)

theJman said:


> Unfortunately my HT is such that I wouldn't be able to put a subwoofer behind me. I haven't heard back from John yet about getting an HVS 12 to review, but after hearing the 10" I hope we'll be able to work out something. A few Hz deeper, and no port noise, would make me a very happy man...


I can't imagine that he won't do it. The 10" I feel is a bit faster and blends perfectly for music, the 12" clinches the deal for movies. Hope he sends you one, John really builds a nice product.
Thanks Again


----------

